#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo Patientenfragen.net family! >

## nickie

Ich freue mich euch gefunden zu haben. Finde das das hier ein sehr nettes Forum ist.  :ta_clap:  
Leide selber sehr unter häufig starken Migräne/Kopfschmerzen, Depressionen mit Bipolarer Tedenz und deren Begleitsymptomen. Dazu habe ich mit den Nachwirkungen einer neuralgischen Schulteramyotrophie (autoimmunreaktion) zu kämpfen. Als sehr einschränkend empfinde ich auch, das ich seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr Süßes und Stärke (also hochglykämische Kohlenhydrate) essen kann, da sonst die Migräne und Depression sich stark verschlimmern. Seit kurzem vermute ich einen Zusammenhang mit Cortisonmangel. Wer also zu den Themen etwas weiss würde mir sehr helfen, da ich dringend fachliche Begleitung zu den ärztlichen Besuchen brauche, die mir bald bevorstehen. 
Liebe Grüße Nickie

----------


## lucy230279

hallo nickie, 
okay, dann hier also nochmal die offizielle begrüßung. :yes_3_cut:  
herzlich willkommen in diesem supernetten forum. :x_hello_3_cut:  
freu mich schon auf viele nette beiträge von dir :yes_3_cut:    

> Wer also zu den Themen etwas weiss würde mir sehr helfen, da ich dringend fachliche Begleitung zu den ärztlichen Besuchen brauche, die mir bald bevorstehen.

 stell doch dann konkrete fragen, die du beantwortet haben möchtest. wir werden versuchen, dir zu helfen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo 
auch von mir und ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum. 
Ich hoffe das dir jede Frage beantwortet wird und 
das du viele gute Beiträge für uns alle schreibst... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Nickie 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 
Es freut mich, dass es dir bei uns gefällt. 
Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## nickie

Vielen Dank für den herzlichen Willkommensgruß!  
Bis bald!

----------


## Brava

Hallo Nickie 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum

----------


## Falke

@nickie 
Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Patientenfragen.net
Es freut mich Dich hier als Mitglied einer gelustren süchtigen Rund begrüßen zu dürfen wie auch andere neue Baddys die seither hier angekommen sind. 
Grüßle und viel Spass Uwe

----------


## lucy230279

was sind baddys?

----------


## StarBuG

Ich glaube er meint Buddies = Kumpel = Freunde

----------


## lucy230279

ach so, alles klar, buddies kenn ich.. :Smiley:

----------


## Sammlerin

*Hallo nickie* *Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkomm, fühl dich wohl in der Runde!*

----------

